# Healthy training treats.



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

What are some training treats that I can use that are healthy. Rocco started obedience yesterday with a new trainer at Petsmart. I know Petsmart is not popular for training, but she seems to be very experienced. Anyhow, I will have to be doing A LOT of constant training with treats and clicker (it's almost as if I'm starting over because this trainer does things differently from the last one, which I wasn't satisfied with anyway). So, I would like to find something that he really likes, but is healthy for him, since I'll be giving him lots of it.

I need something that will last too. The trainer mentioned pieces of chicken breast but I won't be able to keep pieces of chicken breast in a baggy for a couple days without is going bad.

Ideas?


----------



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

We have started taking classes with a clicker trainer, too. Her big recommendation is to incorporate training into meal times. So that your pup won't pack on the pounds with all those extra treats, use his morning and evening dinners to train with. Train when he's hungry, before he's eaten, and this will add extra motivation. If he doesn't like his kibble or doesn't seem excited about it, maybe it's time to switch kibbles!

Alternately, always be sure to use tiny, tiny pieces of treats, if you are training with something more high-value that's not kibble. A tiny morsel of cheese or chicken or little bits of hot dog tend to work well for us.


----------



## Elektra2167 (Jun 18, 2012)

We rarely train with treats, but when we do we just use their regular kibble.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

keep the chicken refrigerated. put enough in a baggie for each
training session. you don't have to use a lot of chicken for a treat.
i think just enough for a taste is find. here's a list of treats i use
as a training treat and a snack.

> Fruitables
> K9 Natural
> Newman's Own
> Buddy Biscuits
> Trader Joes
> Zukes
> Blue Buffalo (mini biscuits)
> home made biscuits
> Vitalchoice (human grade salmon oil and dog treats)
> Liver Bits

if you're usuing biscuits and they're large break them into small peices. 

i have a training pouch that i don't use any longer. pm me your address and i'll send it to you.



Angelina03 said:


> What are some training treats that I can use that are healthy. Rocco started obedience yesterday with a new trainer at Petsmart. I know Petsmart is not popular for training, but she seems to be very experienced. Anyhow, I will have to be doing A LOT of constant training with treats and clicker (it's almost as if I'm starting over because this trainer does things differently from the last one, which I wasn't satisfied with anyway). So, I would like to find something that he really likes, but is healthy for him, since I'll be giving him lots of it.
> 
> I need something that will last too.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I use Mother Hubbard biscuits. Any left over meat from supper. Jax loves Cheerios! lol

She, so far, has hated any of those rolls of "food" that the petstores sell. Red Barn and a couple others.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I make liver brownies (very easy):
1 cup flour
2 cups potato flakes
1/2 cup chicken broth (can use 1 cup to make more moist)
2 eggs
1lb of *liver* (beef or chicken)
1 teaspoon garlic powder (I use less)
I use my food processer to chop the *liver*. Pour into mixing bowl. I put the chicken broth & eggs in the food processer (makes for easier cleaning). Then mix all ingredients together. Put in greased pan (I use 2 cake pans). 
Bake for 25-30 minutes. Cut into cubes.

Or get a steak (london broil) slice & cut into small pieces.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I love the Zukes, nice small pieces. You can also cook the chicken, put into snack size baggies and freeze. Just take out one baggie at a time, I am sure Rocco doesnt care if the chicken is still frozen. I also use to use the rolls of dog food. Cut up into small pieces and freeze in small bags, take out only what I am going to use. Hots dog are great, again just cut up and freeze. String cheese is a favorite. And for teaching the dumbell, canned cheese whiz (the cheap stuff though).


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I cut up slices of Natural Balance Rolls into small cubes--but only that brand! (The roll is shelf-stable in its packaging, but once opened, does need refrigeration). It's very odiferous, so it activates the dog's senses. Funny thing about this treat--most people in my training class use cut up hot dogs, and when I pull out _my _treats, every dog around us instantly wants what I've got because of the smell. I always take extra to share (esp. with people whose dogs aren't motivated by whatever they are using).

FYI, PetSmart does not sell these rolls, but Petco does. You can buy a tiny trial roll for 99 cents to see if your dog likes it.


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

My treat pouch for training usually includes:
Zukes- Wild Rabbit
ZiwiPeaks Venison (it's a dehydrated food but the perfect size)
Salmon/Tuna Fudge 
BBQ Liver
Cheerios

Anything that I make I cut up into very small pea size amounts, place into baggies and freeze. I just take them out of the freezer the morning of training so they have time to thaw. I've found doing it this way saves a lot of time.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow! A lot of great ideas. Thank you all.
I'm going to definitely try some of these. 

For those of you who suggested the kibble, unfortanately, Rocco loves his kibble for meal time, but it has never motivated him enough during training. 

Magwart, I love the Natural Balance Rolls idea. 

Several of you mentioned Zukes. I don't know what that is. Can I get that at the pet store?

I like the chicken ideas too. I didn't even think about freezing...

Doggiedad - thank you so much for the offer, but I already have two of the treat pouches.

I'll let you know how it's going by next week.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I love Natural Balance rolls or BilJac food rolls. My extremely picky dog works very well for either.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

I started with the chicken breasts because I already had them in the house. Rocco LOVED them. I baked the breasts (plain) and chopped them up into little bits. One breast lasted me for one day worth of training (not bad), and Rocco was very responsive and at attention.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Be sure to cut back on his regular diet or he'll gain weight.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I go to a local shop that carries mostly all natural kind of stuff and the dogs like the lamb and peanut butter treats and beef lung w/cheddar cheese. Very expensive so given in moderation


----------

